# Print onto corrugated iron



## Chantelle26 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi 

Could anyone tell me how you go about putting a photgraph onto corrugated iron. What equipment is used and anything anyone can pass on. Thanks


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2008)

Have you seen this done somewhere already?


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 26, 2008)

wth? Like printing onto a slab of iron??


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Never heard of this but I'm guessing it would involve programming a computer to spray ink onto the iron. But then the sort of effect you might get is anyone's guess. The spray would spread out on the bits further away! You'd need a very accurate bit of equipment to work out distances etc. I think it would be VERY expensive and what you see would depend on what angle you view the angle at...

But then again, that's all guesswork on my part... I'm dubious that anybody could offer such a service.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds interesting in a way! But do you mean plain iron, or steel?


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 27, 2008)

You can print onto anything using conventional photography, photostores here used to sell liquid emulsion which is painted onto the object in the darkroom, you then expose it with an enlarger, dev + fix as a photograph. H

PS. I think you would damage your printer with corrugated iron, where do we get these guys from:lmao:


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 27, 2008)

How large and will it be protected or open to the elements?  There is a solution for B&W that works on wood and other porous material but I don't know whether or not it would rub off of metal.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 27, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> You can print onto anything using conventional photography, photostores here used to sell liquid emulsion which is painted onto the object in the darkroom, you then expose it with an enlarger, dev + fix as a photograph. H
> 
> PS. I think you would damage your printer with corrugated iron, where do we get these guys from:lmao:



I would take a piece of iron and drop in into developer and fix to see what happens before I went out and blew a bunch of money on liquid emulsion to coat it. I would hazard a guess that putting the iron in developer first and then washing it prior to coating would be of benefit due to the reducing power of the developer. And given that iron ions badly want to be reduced I would probably try a developer that is a strong reducing agent, like amidol. To be completely honest, I'm not entirely sure what the redox reaction during development and fix would do the the iron but it's well worth testing before spending money on emulsion.


----------



## TheOtherBob (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand, but if the goal is just to put a print onto corrugated iron, then it sounds fairly straightforward.  To be clear, my understanding is that the goal is not to _print_ directly onto corrugated iron, but rather to find a way to simply put the image onto the iron.

If so, then wouldn't the answer be to print onto something else and affix that medium onto the iron?  I don't know jack about the technical aspects, but wouldn't some form of very thin translucent plastic work?  (Kinda like saran wrap, maybe, though perhaps thicker?)  I think the OP may just be looking for suggestions on how to do that -- the materials involved, how to print, etc.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh come on, shellac is no fun.  

OK, found it I think...
http://www.rockaloid.com/


----------



## droyz2000 (Sep 30, 2008)

Liquid Light works on many many different types of products. Anything from metal to wood.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 30, 2008)

I think about a vehicle wrap.


----------

